# Meerforellenfänge im Oktober Offtopicfree



## xfishbonex (28. September 2008)

|supergri|supergri erster was wollen wir sehen :g:g genau schöne trutten :g:g
also der oktober ist bald da los gehts |supergri vielleicht kann ich auch noch mal eine schöne trutte zeigen :vik:lg andre Viel glück euch alle :g


----------



## grobro (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Wir fahren Samstag Morgen um 4Uhr30 nach Fehmarn und bleiben diesmal den ganzen Tag da,bis mindestens 20Uhr:g
> .Hab so im Gefühl,das dieses WE die ersten Spinndorsche abends beissen...:vik:


 

|bla:...sie haben schon gebissen.

Wir waren heute, wenn auch bei ungemütlichem Wetter oben auf der Insel, von 14.30 bis 17 Uhr haben wir gefangen. Sind jetzt vor ner Stunde wieder in Hamburg angekommen.

Wir haben angefangen in Westerm. und am Nachmittag Altenteil, da gings gut ab. 3 Leute macht 12 Dorsche von 38 bis 58 cm. Was will man mehr!? Und alles auf 
BOSS rot/schwarz.

...ja stimmt, volltanken, weil Freitag früh gehts wieder hoch.

3 Tage frei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mal sehen wie die Standheizung im Bus läuft, dann wird schön gepennt in Westerm. hinterm Deich und Grillkohle ist auch schon gebunkert.


----------



## Dr.Mefo (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

moin leute war heute auf fehmarn (gestern)!
5kleine und ne gute 63ger auf möre silda 
hab fotos aber krieg sie nich hier auf die plattform
#q


----------



## Aalsucher (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Übrigens war ich letzten Samstag noch mal in der Apenrader Bucht.Rundum ein schöner Tag.Hab 2 Trutten ans Band bekommen,die aber wieder schwimmen.(schade zu klein)Und ich konnte endlich meine Jungfernfahrt mit dem Belly starten.Man,man das ist ja garnicht so einfach mit fahren und lenken und so(Wind,Strömung).Aber hat richtig Spaß gemacht,hoffe ich kann es bald wieder probieren.
Gruß an alle Jäger und krumme Knüppel
wünscht Stefan aus Stade


----------



## Bondex (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

ich war eben gerade los. Ich weiß nicht ob das auch zählt wenn man am Bach war? #c Jedenfalls ist der Bock genau 70cm lang und 3,5 Kg schwer. Gebissen hat er auf einen 4er Mepps in der Oste bei Brauel bei leichtem angetrübten Hochwasser


----------



## kasimir (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moin 
Bin gestern von Fehmarn zurück gekommen habe samstag morgen ne blanke60cm gehabt und 2 anfasser als ich sie versorgt habe schnelll nen blick in magen und siehe da nur kleine krabben also abends nochma los fliege mit und zack noch ne kleine 38er die durfte dann wieder schwimmen fazit schönes wochenende fisch ist da leider keine fotos gemacht 
grüsse


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

MOIN FREAKS
konnte am samstag nachmittag ca 17 uhr auf snaps rot/schwarz eine ca 50erin erwischen ohne foto und massband da sie schnell weiter musste#h
ort war rosenfelde bei klarem wasser und wenig wind


----------



## MefoProf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moin,

ich war heute Mittag auch mal wieder kurz los, um ein paar Braune zu ziehen |rolleyes. 

Gestern war ich schon für ein Stündchen an der Südseite der Halbinsel, aber nach dem heftigen Sturm am Vortage, schwamm so viel Kraut im Wasser, dass das Fischen nicht so richtig Spass gemacht hat. Konnte trotzdem eine Lütte landen und verlor eine Grössere im Drill. Ich hatte gesehen, wie sie aus dem Wasser sprang und hab natürlich sofort dahin geworfen und beim dritten Nachfassen hing sie dann endlich auch. Aber eben nicht sehr lange.

Heute hab ich mich dann für die andere Seite der Halbinsel entschieden, da der Wind aud Südosten kam und somit der Wind auf der Seite ablandig war. Meine Lieblingsbedingungen |supergri. 
Ich bin dann zu einer Stelle, wo ich schon des öfteren im Herbst grössere Schwärme ausmachen konnte. Und richtig. An der selben Stelle hatte ich wieder einmal das Glück auf einen Schwarm zu treffen. Als erstes biss eine von knapp über 40, die natürlich gefärbt war und wieder schwimmen durfte. Beim nächsten Wurf zappelte ein ebenfalls (schon stark) gefärbtes Männchen an de Angel. Zurücksetzen kam hier so oder so nicht in Frage, da der Einzelhaken das Auge durchbohrt hatte. Das Massband zeigte übrigens 52 cm an und Köder war wie fast immer bei mir der Stripper in 12 g.

Es folgte noch eine silberne Untermassige, danach war der Schwarm weitergezogen. Anscheinend weiter raus ins Tiefe, denn alle Versuche rechts und links von der Stelle blieben erfolglos.

Interessant war diesmal auch wieder, dass man genau an die Stelle werfen musste, um Biss zu bekommen. Ein paar Meter weiter rechts oder links und nicht ein Zupfer. Hatte man die Stelle jedoch getroffen, gab es immer Biss |kopfkrat

Gruss von Fünen


----------



## eddy (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

@ all 
So nun aber wieder zurück zum "ursprünglichen" Thema|supergri
siehe Meerforellenfänge im oktober

War am 7. in WH und hab bis 20:30 gefischt 

leider nur 2 kl.von 30cm und 0 Bartelträger und nur 1 Netz von dem Riff aus nach westen 

lg Eddy


----------



## Reverend Mefo (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moin,

Da ich mir vorgenommen habe, hier jeden Monat was themenbezogenes Posten zu wollen, nun also meine frühmorgendliche Fangmeldung für Oktober |supergri

War ne doppelte Premiere, erster Fisch auf Morre Silda, den ich bislang nur mit Hornis bestücken konnte, und erster Fisch, der bei Wurf parallel zum Ufer biss.

Silberblanke Schönheit, nur leider ein kleines Manko in der Länge, die ich auf ca. 35cm schätze gem. 40cm Marke auf Rutengriff...

Aber was soll"s, das ist nun mal der Herbstblues, wenn Mama und Papa in den Flüssen sind. Und kleine Fische werden ja auch mal gross..


Wünsch Euch Tight Lines und blanke Überspringer,

Felix


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Hatte ja für gestern eine BB-Tour in Steinbeck geplant. Aber leider wurde nichts daraus. 

Meinn BB hatte im Frühjahr irgendwie zu schnell Luft abgelassen. Nach dem Aufpumpen hielt diese nur knap 20 Minuten.
Vor 2 Wochen habe ich dann den Schlauch entnommen und aufgepumpt um zu sehen, wo das Loch ist. Aber die Luft hielt. Kein zischen. Hatte ich vor gut 5 Jahren schon mal, da war das Ventil verkantet. Ventil gerichtet und alles wieder i.O.
Jedenfalls hielt die Luft 2 Tage. Also Luft ablassen und den Schlauch eingezogen. Dann wieder Luft aufgepumt und siehe da.... die Luft hielt wieder 2 Tage.   NA das ließ hoffen. Allerdings nur bis gestern 15:15 Uhr.   Als ich in Steinbeck ankam und die Luft aufgepumt habe, vernahm ich so ein verdächtiges zischen. Sch....................  :e
Das konnte doch nicht war sein!!! #d
Zum Glück hatte ich auch meine Spinnausrüstung eingepackt. Vielleicht aus einer Eingebung heraus! #c
Also das BB wieder verstaut und die Watausrüstung angelegt.
Gegen 16:00 Uhr war ich dann endlich im Wasser. Schon beim 2. Wurf Fischkontakt. Und was war`s???  Ein "Ostseemarlin"!
Und das noch im Oktober. 
Gegen 16:45 Uhr wieder einen Biß, allerdings zeigte mir der Fisch bei seinen Lüftsprüngen, dass er nicht zu den "Schnabeltieren" gehörte. Eine Mefo hatte sich die Springerfliege geschnappt. Sie war sicherlich kaum 45 cm lang. Und Schonzeit haben die Mefos ja auch. Also vorsichtig im Wasser abgehakt und schupps war die Lütte weg! #6
Leider wollten sich die Bartelträger, auf die ich es eigentlich abgesehen hatte, an diesem Abend nicht mehr sehen lassen. So verließ ich den Strand gegen 20:00 Uhr mit dem tollen Gefühl, Ostseeluft geschuppert zu haben! #6 

Nun das ganze noch mal für Statisten:

Wann : 11.10.08 16:00 - 20:00 Uhr

Wo : Steinbeck, Mecklenburger Bucht

Wer : Ich

Wind : 3-4 WSW

Wetter : sonnig

Köder : Snap grün/weis 25 gr. und Springerfliege

Fänge : 1x Horni, 1x Mefo

Horni auf Blinker und Mefo auf Springerfliege


----------



## Bellyboater (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

xfishbonex, Windmaster und ich waren heute an der Ostsee unterwegs. Erste Station war Heiligenhafen, wo jeder seinen Fisch fing. Das heißt, xfishbonex hatte 1, Windmaster hatte 1 und ich hatte 8:q
Nachmittags haben wir an die Ostküste von Fehmarn verlegt. Da ging dann leider nichts mehr

Alles in Allem war es ein sehr schöner Tag an der Küste mit jeder Menge Fisch.


----------



## bamse34 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moin Moin!!!

Wer: Ich
Wo: Kieler Innenförde
Wann: Heute 18.30-20.30
Köder: Schwarze Fliege vom Dänen
Fänge: 1 mal Mefo ca 35cm(schwimmt wieder)

Habe gerade meine erste Mefo mit der Fliegenrute Gefangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Habe noch eine nach kurzem Kontakt verloren!! Ich bin süchtig!!!!!!#h:k

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## bamse34 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moin Moin!

Wann:15.10 18.30-20.30Uhr
Wo:Kieler Förde
Wer:Ich+Gärtner
Köder:Ich Fliege, Gärtner Blech
Fänge: Nur eine kleine Kurz vor der Landung verloren!

Heute das gleiche! Ich habe jetzt schon etliche Fischkontakte gehabt aber nur eine Forelle und heute einen Dorsch mit der Fliege landen können! Irgendetwas mach ich falsch! Oder ist es beim Fliegenfischen normal, so viele Bisse zu "vernageln" oder auch gehakte Fische zu verlieren?? 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moinsen, Vaddi war unterwegs....

Wer: Ich
Wo: zwei nette Inseln in der dänischen Südsee...
Wann: Von Samstag bis heute
Köder: Stripper und 2mal Snaps Spezial
Fänge: 17 oder 18 mal Mefo zwischen 35 und 60cm

Bei insgesamt 5 Angeltagen zwischen je 2 bis max 5 Stunden konnte sich das Ergebnis sehen lassen. 5 Fische sind in die Küche gegangen, der Rest wartet auf mich im Frühjahr. Ein traumhaftes Revier in absolut toller Natur. Ein Strand, eine Bucht zum verlieben mit 5km Superstrecke und das beste ist, ich war immer allein da, nur gestern Abend kam ein dänischer Feierabendangler dazu.
Zum ersten Mal habe ich mir einen Watstock gewünscht. Alle Fische waren silber-blitze-blank, bis auf eine 35er! die braun angefärbt war. Die 60er hatte keinerlei Laich- oder Milchansatz und hätte in besserer Kondition sein können.

Zwei richtig gute Fische habe ich noch verloren, dass war etwas ärgerlich.

Uli


----------



## Smallmouth (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Verspätete Meldung

Wer: Ich und Jenzi
Wo: nettes Riff bei Dahme 
Wetter/Wind : teils , teils und 3-4 aus NNW , viel Wasser 
Wann: 17.10.08 , 17:00 - 19:30
Köder:  Gno 20 gr. rot/schwarz 
Fänge: 3 x Mefo zwischen ca.35,40  und genau 62 cm .

Super Abend am Riff mit einer ''Hammer Strömung'' ,
selbst auf einigen Stellen am Riff zog es einen die Füsse weg ,als dann die s.g. ''19:00 Uhr Wellen''kamen  hatten die 
Kollegen auf dem Außenriff ''Kellenhusener Seite'' wohl einige Probleme mit dem Rückmarsch .
Ich hoffe Ihr seid ,wenn auch nicht trocken , aber heil angekommen.

Frage an euch Alle : Wo ist der leckere Beifang Dorsch ,
selbst bei den Verhältnissen am Freitag kam nur ein Winzling in Wurfweite .

Tight Lines


----------



## Flala - Flifi (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Moin!

Ich bin gerade zurück von einer Woche Familienurlaub mit zwei Familien auf Nord-Fünen. Erstaunlicherweise ist der zweite Familienpapa, Henning, ebenfalls Mefoangler:g, sodass wir uns gelegentlich am späten Nachmittag mal für ein paar Stunden absetzten. Auch Hennings Sohn wurde erfolgreich infiziert.
 Wir hatten die ganze Woche schwachen bis mäßigen Wind aus Süd bis West, kaum Regen, manchmal fast zuviel Sonne. 
Gefischt haben wir bei Egebjergård, Flyvesande, Enebærodde und einen Tag auf Æbelø, Henning und sein Sohn mit Spinnrute und ich mit der Fliegenpeitsche.
Die Spinnfischer konnte recht oft mit einzelnen kleinen Grönländern anbandeln, von denen nur zwei aufgrund ihrer Größe die Küche erreichten. Mir blieb bis zu unseren letzten paar Angelstunden am Freitag morgen eine Fettflosse verwehrt, wofür mich jedoch eine leckere 49er entschädigte, die ich auf den letzten Drücker auf eine graue Magnus in Gr. 8 erlegte.
Für eine große Überraschung sorgten fünf feine Köhler (ja, definitiv keine Verwechselung) zwischen 35 und 40 cm, die wir an der Nordostspitze von Æbelø erwischten (zwei auf meine Garnelenfliege, drei auf Hennings weißen Thor-Blinker). Zu unserem Æbelø-Trip stelle ich, wenn ich die Fotos habe, eventuell noch einen ausführlichen Bericht hier rein.
Insgesamt ein herrlicher Urlaub, den wir sicherlich mal wiederholen werden.

Gruß und stramme Leinen!  #h

Martin


----------



## bamse34 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Wann: Heute immer wieder!
Wer: Ich + Gärtner
Wo: Kieler Förde und Umgebung
Köder: Ich/Fliege Gärtner/Blech(Mörre silda,Stripper)
Fänge:Gärtner 1mal Blank 56cm, Ich 5 mal Leo zwischen 10cm und 40cm

Die Blanke gleich heue morgen auf rot/silbernen MS 10g ansonsten bis 18.00 tote Hose. Dann noch die Zwergdorsche. Ich arbeite weiter an der ersten Maßigen!

Schönen Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

War letztes WE von Kegnaes bis Flensburg unterwegs.
1 Aussteiger und 2 Fische gelandet.
Die Kleine 48 die Grössere 53 cm.
Köder Gladsax Wobbler 16 Gramm und Boss Blinker 12 Gramm.
Samstag wars recht ruppig vom Wind her, Sonntag morgen war Ententeich, gegen Mittag wurde es wieder ungemütlich.


----------



## benkk (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Hallo erstmal
war nun Gestern in Dazendorf an der >OSTSEE> mit Tom.
Gefangen haben wir  1 Mefo35 (schwimmt wieder) Tom, 1 Dorsch 61 (ich auf Hansen Pilgrim) und jedemenge Bisse und Aussteiger.
Wetter war super leichter Wind aus Süd/West Sonnenschein und klares Wasser.

Boerni


----------



## Christian D (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

War heute in der Flensburger Aussenförde unterwegs. Insgesammt mit 2 Mann 5 Fische (released).Interessant: Bisse erfolgten nur auf tiefgeführte Streamer (Tungsten) an sinkendem Schusskopf.


----------



## Werner Kampmann (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

war gestern bei schönstem wetter von 17.00 - 18.30 in heiligenhafen am wasser. leider war zeitlich nicht mehr drin. für ein paar würfe mit meiner neuen rute sollte es jedoch reichen. bereits nach 2 würfen hatte mein kollege fischkontakt und die erste untermassige lag im kescher. es ging direkt weiter mit einem aussteiger wenige minuten später, der nach erneutem anwerfen doch noch gelandet werden konnte. leider ebenfalls untermassig. dann war ich endlich an der reihe, natürlich auch zu klein #d.
dennoch sehr schönes angeln mit viel fischkontakt in kurzer zeit und optimalen testbedingungen für das neue gerät, mit dem ich hochzufrieden bin!


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

wir waren heute los |supergri von 7 uhr bis 15 uhr wir konnten insgesamt 4 fische erwischen |supergri davon waren 3 untermaßig #q hansenfight konnte aber noch eine schöne blitz blanke 53 erwischen auf blech :mich hatte auf fliege leider 2 aussteiger #q und auf blech hatte ich noch mal 2 hammer harte biße 
lg andre 
Anhang anzeigen 92915

Anhang anzeigen 92916


----------



## Zacharias Zander (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im oktober*

Wann : 26.10.08 10-13 Uhr und 27.10.08 7-11Uhr

Wo : Fehmarns Nordküste

Wer : Seesternede,der Baron,Kasimir Karausche und ich

Wind/Wetter : ca,3 Bft aus Süd/West,leicht bewölkt

Köder : Diverse Blinker mit Springerfliege

Fänge : Seesternede eine gefärbte ca. 50er,der Baron eine untermaßige,Kasimir 2 untermaßige und ich 1 Horni
(alle Fische schwimmen natürlich wieder,deshalb keine Fotos)

2 von den 3 untermaßigen haben auf die Springerfliege gebissen...
Der Baron und ich haben noch jeweils eine nach im Drill verloren,die beide bestimmt maßig waren...


----------



## Malla (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BB-Fänge 2007/2008*

Am Samstag NAchmittag/Abend vor Steinbeck einige Seemeilen gemacht. Nur sehr vereinzelt Dorsche gefangen. Viele Netze weit draußen. Die Dorsche alle auf orangen GuFi der unter dem Belly über Grund geschleift wurde. Mit der Spinnrute kein einziger Dorsch aber 5 kleine Forellen, die alle wieder schwimmen.
Die Dorsche alle um 55-60 und sehr kampfstark.
Ein wunderschöner und anstrengender Nachmittag,
TL Malla


----------

